# Omomantis zebrata Female adult :)



## Frey (Sep 27, 2009)

Omomantis Zebrata from RPA


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2009)

Really cool.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 27, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Borya (Sep 27, 2009)

Where does this species live in nature?


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2009)

Like that.


----------



## massaman (Sep 27, 2009)

my guess its a african species or close to it!


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 27, 2009)

Googled it.. the internet says it's from Namibia.

But ofcourse the internets are not always right.

I love the pattern on it tho.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 27, 2009)

That is one cool looking specimin! What the heck is RPA btw?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 27, 2009)

Rare Part of Africa?


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 27, 2009)

That is very beautiful!


----------



## massaman (Sep 27, 2009)

someone needs to snatch up some of those ooths and try to culture them in the U.S


----------



## bassist (Sep 27, 2009)

massaman said:


> someone needs to snatch up some of those ooths and try to culture them in the U.S


IF they're cultured ANYWHERE they are bound to make it to the US.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 28, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Googled it.. the internet says it's from Namibia.But ofcourse the internets are not always right.
> 
> I love the pattern on it tho.


I looked at this useful website: http://books.google.com/books?id=s4ke5JwbT...E4qvjUY7OK&amp; which would suggest that it doesn't spread far enough west or north to be in Namibia, though it does like bush veldt and the map I saw only includes S.A. Certainly on the south and east coast of South Africa. I thought that the RPA was the old Rwandan Patriotic Army. Guess not.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol you really are best friends with google, aren't you.  

And yes with a bit of imagination you can make anything from RPA(Red Penguin Apendix - Rate Pandora's Army- Radical Peruvian Apes)

But for what does it stand on this one?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 28, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I thought that the RPA was the old Rwandan Patriotic Army. Guess not.


Perhaps that mantis is the Air Force of the Rwandese Patriotic Army... otoh, could be a mere conscript  

Or....(per thefreedictionary.com) "RPA, Republika Poludniowej Afryki (Polish: Republic of South Africa)"


----------



## massaman (Sep 28, 2009)

maybe frey can enlighten us to what RPA stands for!


----------



## Frey (Sep 30, 2009)

Republic of South Africa - country from which is coming this species


----------

